# Surface Pro 4 vs iPad Pro or other?! Help!



## Whereswendy (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok techy friends, I need some help! I purchased a surface pro 4, but I am actually wondering if the iPad Pro would have been a better choice. I have the first generation iPad mini, but want a bigger viewing screen! 

These are the main functions I wanted to use it for:
At the trailer where I have no wifi-

-watching downloaded shows from cogeco TiVo (cannot do on surface from my research, but believe it will work on iPad )
-watching downloaded shows from Netflix (cannot do on surface from my research)

Just generally:
-searching the web (either)
-opening/creating word/excel documents (a paid 365 subscription would work for iPad and pro has option of either 365 or one time download) not a main function I'll need daily...
-playing games (cards, scrabble, Catan, etc)

Anyone have any advice that I am not considering? I know the surface is a better machine for the money and the iPad Pro is just a big iPad, but I'm now thinking that I all I wanted was a bigger iPad! There is all my apps and such that I already have...

I have until tomorrow to return/exchange! and do I go for the bigger one or 9.7...or do I even go for the iPad? 

Ugh! 

Thanks in advance!


----------

